# Vetting this morning - horse failed :(



## wilkinson1 (19 December 2016)

After 5 months of actively looking, I finally found my perfect horse.  She is just perfect.  In every way.  Except she failed the vetting this morning 
She was sailing through, flexion was fine, trotting up on the straight was fine but when we lunged, she was 1/2 tenths lame on her left fore.  We lunged on hard-core and grass and it made no difference.  Her feet are quite long and the sellers aren't sure when she was last shod as she only arrived 4 weeks ago.  

My vet suggested getting her shod and then trying her again in a few days to see if that makes a difference.... the sellers have had her feet done this afternoon so I am going back later this week.  Am I clutching at straws here?  I am so desperate for her to be sound as we just completely clicked and I haven't found anything else I felt remotely the same about (and I have looked at circa 20 horses now!)


----------



## Sparemare (19 December 2016)

I'd go with your vet's advice.


----------



## Puzzled (19 December 2016)

To be honest I know plenty of international horses who won't trot sound on a circle! Obviously down to personal opinion but I'd look at her again in a week or so yourself and see if there's improvement but remember if the whole foot needs rebalancing then this will take longer than a week. Otherwise why not X-ray if you like her that much...expensive but definitely worth considering.


----------



## wilkinson1 (19 December 2016)

So its not completely out of the question that it could just be down to completely overdue shoeing?  God I hope so! It was so disappointing and I don't want to give up on her if there is a chance that if we re vet her she could be sound.


----------



## wilkinson1 (19 December 2016)

I would be happy to have her x rayed - I really do like her.  But I guess I just wanted to get a feel for the general opinion on this kind of scenario - its been a very long time since I did this!


----------



## tashcat (19 December 2016)

Did the fail come as a surprise to the seller?

I would buy a horse that failed its vetting but only under certain circumstances. I agree regarding getting an x-ray. 

No matter how lovely you think she is, I guess you need to weigh up what is more important - buying a horse that you instinctively have a good feeling about, or one that has passed its vetting. I think opinions on this are quite mixed - but if it appears 'minor' as such, I would re-discuss the price. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## cundlegreen (19 December 2016)

No horse is perfect. if she suits you in all other ways, get a xray done. FWIW, I had a horse vetted who failed on 3 out of 4 legs! he'd been away with a rider, and his feet were terrible at the vetting. brought him home, shod him properly, and he was sound.


----------



## ester (19 December 2016)

get the seller to get the horse shod, did the vet comment on feet at all? 
Get vet back out to retest and possibly xray then go from there.


----------



## Asha (19 December 2016)

Take the advice off your vet, not off a forum. He/she can see the horse in front of them and will be able to give you their opinion.

I know how you feel, I had one vetted which failed, and he seemed perfect. I paid for a vetting and took the vets advice, which was walk away. I now have a super horse, that passed with flying colours, and is exactly what I wanted.

good luck with the next vetting after he/she has been shod


----------



## wilkinson1 (19 December 2016)

Thank you!  It did come as a surprise to them from what I could tell (but who really knows - I am wary of everyone!)  She was completely sound when I tried her both times although admittedly that was hacking and in a field rather than an arena.  They have also been hunting her quite a bit and she was fine.  She trotted up completely sound in a straight line and her flexion tests were completely fine.  What is the general stance with insurance though if they fail a vetting?  One of the requirements of a horse over £2.5k is a 5 star vetting certificate?  I would definitely want her insured.

I will continue as is then - go back in a few days and see how the land lies.  Then perhaps pursue x-rays and go from there.  Thanks guys x


----------



## wilkinson1 (19 December 2016)

Vet said she is lovely and don't give up just yet - get feet shod and then see how she is.  The quality of her feet seems fine, they are quite long though and possibly a little off balance.  Vet was quite happy to come back again next week to examine and then carry on with vetting if all ok.  I am totally ding as my vet recommended - I just wanted to get a general consensus as to whether I am being a numpty even thinking about pursuing it!


----------



## ester (19 December 2016)

No not a numpty at all. 
I would be a bit cross at the vendors for not having her shod when they don't know when she was last shod and letting me vet her like it though. 
Fingers crossed for you


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (19 December 2016)

Am feeling for you OP, the same thing happened to me back in the summer, I'd been looking for nine months and found a lovely little mare who stole my heart. She'd been in a riding school but was way too good for that, and according to the YO had "passed their vetting with flying colours". 

But the vet spun her - there wasn't just one issue there were several and she trotted up lame & unlevel both before and after flexion, on both hard and soft surfaces  I was devastated, cried my eyes out all the way home. She's still in my heart if I am honest, I just think "if only".............

Hope this works out OK for you OP; hopefully it will just be a shoeing issue and she'll come sound, but like others have said, personally I'd be well miffed if a horse was presented for sale with awful feet which caused it to fail a vetting and which means you've got to go to the expense of another one. I wouldn't be a happy bunny at all about that. 

Good luck anyway! 

Let us know how things go.


----------



## wilkinson1 (19 December 2016)

Thanks and so sorry to hear you also went through similar.  Its rubbish but I am trying to use my head rather than heart this time round as I ended up with 2 x field ornaments for the best part of the last 10 years   I am pretty miffed but trying not to let it rile me too much as its not going to get me anywhere.  

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Nativelover (19 December 2016)

This happened to a friend of mine who was selling, her horse failed a vetting and a week later passed.
We put it down to antics in the field and maybe a bruised sole or something. Don't give up hope just yet!


----------



## Goldenstar (19 December 2016)

Why people let their horses go forward to a vetting with too long feet is beyond me .


----------



## popsdosh (20 December 2016)

I would ask your vet to take X ray equipment with them to the vetting . Just for peace of mind now even if passes I would X ray as the first time she goes lame you will always have doubts. Its a very small expense compared to buying a problem.


----------



## w1bbler (20 December 2016)

Definitely discuss with your insurance. Friend bought a low value horse & did not declare the vetting she had - which mentioned a minor issue. She then got in real trouble later when the horse had a completely unrelated issue - insurance company  cancelled her policy.


----------



## Goldenstar (20 December 2016)

It's very likely you won't be able to insure the feet even if the horse passes .


----------



## Asha (20 December 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			It's very likely you won't be able to insure the feet even if the horse passes .
		
Click to expand...

But wouldn't the vet just re do the whole 5 stage , and then they could insure ?


----------



## Goldenstar (20 December 2016)

Xmas Morning Star said:



			But wouldn't the vet just re do the whole 5 stage , and then they could insure ?
		
Click to expand...

No they have declare what happened it's fraud otherwise .


----------



## 007Equestrian (20 December 2016)

I would second x rays, they're always a good fall back should something happen and very useful at determining how joints etc have changed over time. Also I know people who have been caught out by just a basic blood test, we are advised to specifically ask for 'full bloods' to be done. Also I don't know the type of horse you are looking at but if it was a TB or TB type I would be x-raying the back for potential kissing spines also.


----------



## Asha (20 December 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			No they have declare what happened it's fraud otherwise .
		
Click to expand...

Now that's really interesting, as id always thought that a vetting was 'a moment in time'. Therefore another vetting a week later could always produce different results.

Glad I didn't go down the route of re - vetting the one that I looked at then


----------



## SKW (20 December 2016)

I'd be wary. If she's lame and you xray, what are you hoping to find? If the xrays show something is wrong then you have a horse with an issue, if they don't then you still don't know the cause of the lameness. Just because it doesn't show up on xray doesn't mean there's nothing wrong! I've been through the mill with a horse I bought in April who has a low grade lameness that was probably pre-existing. We can't get to the bottom of it 8 months later despite numerous investigations and I am currently stuck with a field ornament. Won't go into further details on here due to potential ongoing action, but I would just be very careful. If she's completely sound after being shod then fair enough, but if not I'd personally walk away.


----------



## eggs (20 December 2016)

If you really like this horse, and it sounds as though you do, I would go with your vet's advice.  Might also be worth negotiating with the seller to go 50/50 on the additional vetting cost.  I'm also surprised that people try to save money by not getting a horse shod before a vetting.

I have brought horses in the past that 'failed' a vetting but only after discussion with my vet.  On the plus side it meant I was aware of an issue and was able to manage the horse accordingly and the issue then never caused a problem.  There was one horse I really like that failed but my vet was quite adamant that I should walk away from that one so I did.


----------



## Cortez (20 December 2016)

I would take your vet's advice. A lot depends on what you want to do with the horse, how old it is, the price (and its flexibility) and what the past management has been. I have bought horses knowing they were lame and totally fixed the issue, I have also bought horses which were 100% sound and went lame later on, so there are no guarentees even with a "pass" vetting. 

I would say that very few horses are absolutely 100% sound, even those competing & winning.


----------



## wilkinson1 (20 December 2016)

So, today my vet called me back and said that after thinking about it, she would be surprised if the horse came sound after shoeing, particularly for a 7 yr old horse who isn't in hard work currently.  She would advise that I walk away.  But then several people I have spoken to today have said that very few horses would be sound in that situation and the fact that she passed flexion tests was good.  Someone has suggested that if I really like her, then I could try and renegotiate the price right down.  Then x-ray / nerve block as appropriate before finalising the purchase.  
I genuinely don't know what to do.  My heart is saying I really really like this horse and I haven't found anything I like half as much in my 5 months solid looking.  My head is saying why on earth would I buy something with problems from the off.


----------



## Ceifer (20 December 2016)

My head would rule my heart these days. I got a horse that wasn't quite right. I had him put down 3 weeks ago. What the one vet thought was a weakness turned out to be neurological. 
Walk away


----------



## wilkinson1 (20 December 2016)

sorry to hear that Ceifer


----------



## Puzzled (20 December 2016)

How desperate are they to sell? Will they give you a warranty for a set amount of time or loan with view to buy? I'd still be tempted to give it a bit of time then maybe go and see the horse again...ask the owners to lunge on a circle for you to see and if all looks good get your vet back in. I owned a horse who would never trot sound on a small circle...never stopped him competitively though....including jumping at Olympia!


----------



## Sparemare (20 December 2016)

I would walk OP.  Sorry, but I would take my vet's advice.


----------



## Ceifer (20 December 2016)

Ok so maybe a bit hasty. Put it this way. Can you afford to buy said horse and then retire it if it all goes wrong? Could you live with the fact that if you but it and it's not sound, would it be in pain being Ridden?


----------



## wilkinson1 (20 December 2016)

The horse is actually being sold on the owners behalf - they are happy to give me a weeks trial which I believe are their standard terms.


----------



## Clodagh (20 December 2016)

Sold on owners behalf is usually a dealer trying to get out of offering a warranty. IMO.


----------



## Stary (20 December 2016)

I would walk away. If the horse is sound in a week then I would always have a doubt/worry Id made the wrong decision, especially when or if the horse went lame. 

A 5 stage vetting is no guarantee of soundness in future but a vetting failure due to lameness is a guarantee of a lame horse that day. 

Some horses do pass! it is hard to walk away especially if you really click (I still have  the 'what if' for a horse I walked away from) but I feel it's best to start with a sound horse especially as things can go wrong so easily! (Ive walked away from 2 failed vettings and 1 horse I brought w/o vetting was pts 3 years later due to lameness (which may or may not have been picked up at a vetting....) sorry to be cynical


----------



## wilkinson1 (20 December 2016)

Stary said:



			I would walk away. If the horse is sound in a week then I would always have a doubt/worry Id made the wrong decision, especially when or if the horse went lame. 

A 5 stage vetting is no guarantee of soundness in future but a vetting failure due to lameness is a guarantee of a lame horse that day. 

Some horses do pass! it is hard to walk away especially if you really click (I still have  the 'what if' for a horse I walked away from) but I feel it's best to start with a sound horse especially as things can go wrong so easily! (Ive walked away from 2 failed vettings and 1 horse I brought w/o vetting was pts 3 years later due to lameness (which may or may not have been picked up at a vetting....) sorry to be cynical
		
Click to expand...

Don't be sorry - that's why I am on here asking for peoples honest opinions - I don't want to romanticise it and waste a load of money, time and complete heart ache (I get hideously attached to my horses unfortunately)  

I bought my last horse without a vetting (a good 12 yrs ago now) and he only lasted 2 yrs in ridden work before I had to retire him for 7 yrs before PTS.  His problems would have been picked up in a vetting and I kick myself now for being so stupid - although I don't regret having the honour of having him for a second - he was the kindest, loveliest horse.  My other horse was 5 star vetted when purchased (20 yrs back) but had continual foot problems and coffin joint problems throughout his life.  

Why on earth do I want to buy another horse


----------



## wilkinson1 (20 December 2016)

Clodagh said:



			Sold on owners behalf is usually a dealer trying to get out of offering a warranty. IMO.
		
Click to expand...

This is going to make you all say that I should absolutely walk away now but the current owner has only had her 6 weeks too.  I know I know I know


----------



## Ceifer (20 December 2016)

Don't walk. Run!


----------



## Hepsibah (20 December 2016)

Don't walk, run. 

ETA Cross post but great minds...


----------



## be positive (20 December 2016)

wilkinson1 said:



			This is going to make you all say that I should absolutely walk away now but the current owner has only had her 6 weeks too.  I know I know I know 

Click to expand...

This throws up more questions, did they get her vetted? have you seen the certificate if they did? what is the reason for selling such a nice horse so quickly? have you asked if you can speak to her previous owners?

The failure in itself would not put me off completely I have sold enough to know these things do happen and have had a few fail then pass in similar situations that I know went on to remain fine, I have bought a failure that passed with flying colours at a later date but someone selling so quickly would ring more alarm bells than being a bit unlevel on a circle in a set of shoes that may have been on for 8 weeks or possibly longer would.


----------



## wilkinson1 (21 December 2016)

be positive said:



			This throws up more questions, did they get her vetted? have you seen the certificate if they did? what is the reason for selling such a nice horse so quickly? have you asked if you can speak to her previous owners?

The failure in itself would not put me off completely I have sold enough to know these things do happen and have had a few fail then pass in similar situations that I know went on to remain fine, I have bought a failure that passed with flying colours at a later date but someone selling so quickly would ring more alarm bells than being a bit unlevel on a circle in a set of shoes that may have been on for 8 weeks or possibly longer would.
		
Click to expand...

I called the current owners and they said that she came over from Ireland in May to the sales (I'm assuming somewhere like Brightwells) and a lady bought her to bring on.  Then they bought her 6 weeks ago to hunt but then 2 weeks later were given the hunt masters horse that they had had their eye on for a while. Her husband wouldn't allow her to have both apparently.  Neither her or the previous owner details are listed in the passport so I can't contact the previous.   Current owner said she didn't have her vetted. I was worried about this past (I'm very wary of sellers anyway unfortunately) but because I like her so much I kind of reassured myself that it would be ok - she seems very genuine and I wasn't worried about medical issues until the failed vetting.


----------



## turnbuckle (21 December 2016)

What's your sense of the owners? The better horse offered story sounds a bit odd, but you never know. Is the hrose way cheaper than you would expect? Bit of an alarm bell if it is.

Would the insurers take it on with exclusions on that leg?

What's the vets view?


----------



## minimex2 (28 December 2016)

See if the owner will pay for xrays - after all its in their interest to go to good home ? - if it was mine id want to know.

Just to add - my boy would pass 5 stage vetting but has 18 bilaterial foot issues! - only found out from something else.  vets cant believe how well he looks (on outside)

only thing conclusive would be xrays/mri's but dependent on age something would show up that might never cause any probs


----------



## Irish gal (28 December 2016)

Look up the sales catalogue she was in for sales. Google her breeding and it should come up with some trawling. She would have had a vet cert from sales. Tbh it's a weird, unlikely story. Irish owned horses go to the Irish sales - they're not sent to Brightwells. 

Anyway, I think you should run a mile. there's plenty of sound, problem free horses out there to buy. Don't buy a problem as the old saying goes.


----------



## Goldenstar (28 December 2016)

I am with IG run away fast this is not a good cv for a horse to have .
It's one thing to forgive a failure in a horse were you know where it's from but when horses are going multiple homes and being sold by third parties run .


----------



## MrsNorris (28 December 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			I am with IG run away fast this is not a good cv for a horse to have .
It's one thing to forgive a failure in a horse were you know where it's from but when horses are going multiple homes and being sold by third parties run .
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely this, it's hard, but you must let your head rule your heart.


----------



## Drzoidberg2 (28 December 2016)

Irish gal said:



			Tbh it's a weird, unlikely story. Irish owned horses go to the Irish sales - they're not sent to Brightwells. 

Anyway, I think you should run a mile. there's plenty of sound, problem free horses out there to buy. Don't buy a problem as the old saying goes.
		
Click to expand...

Just to throw a spanner in the works, anything with good hunting experience in Ireland will often sell to the UK, I had a mare that I wouldn't have sold in Ireland that went for more than what I paid in the UK as she was a nice tidy hunter. She didn't have enough experience to sell as a schoolmaster in Ireland, where you pay a fortune for a schoolmaster or buy green cheap as chips, but she sold well in the UK as the market is different. Back in May the exchange rate was good for Irish sellers in the UK.

That being said, two homes since May and looking for a third would put me off, never mind failing a vetting...


----------



## Irish gal (28 December 2016)

I'll bet you didn't send her to the sales Droitzberg? And if you did that's unusual. The vast majority of our horses sell to the UK, but they are bought here. The Op said her horse was sent by owners to the sales. Not many owners do that as its &#8364;350 to send a horse over and the same back if it doesn't sell, before you even get into entry fees. In contrast with vet certs, entry, diesel you can go to Gorresbridge or Cavan for &#8364;300 and come home again if you're not happy with the price.

People sometimes send to a producers yard in the UK to be sold out of, that's quite different to a big outlay on an English sale for a non racehorse. That's why I find the story suspect.


----------



## Drzoidberg2 (28 December 2016)

Irish gal said:



			I'll bet you didn't send her to the sales Droitzberg? And if you did that's unusual. The vast majority of our horses sell to the UK, but they are bought here. The Op said her horse was sent by owners to the sales. Not many owners do that as its &#8364;350 to send a horse over and the same back if it doesn't sell, before you even get into entry fees. In contrast with vet certs, entry, diesel you can go to Gorresbridge or Cavan for &#8364;300 and come home again if you're not happy with the price.

People sometimes send to a producers yard in the UK to be sold out of, that's quite different to a big outlay on an English sale for a non racehorse. That's why I find the story suspect.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, she sold through a sale. She was small, a utility type, pretty but was never going to jump 1:40 or do grand prix dressage, and extremely green outside of hunting. She wouldn't have sold for any money in Cavan or goresbridge. Just to note she had been to goresbridge and didn't sell, clean vet cert and all.

There's a market in the UK that just doesn't exist in Ireland for that type. There was a lorry going over so costs were split and it wasn't hugely more expensive than a trip to goresbridge with a sale pretty much gaurenteed. 

Like I said there's enough flags on this horse for me to think the op should walk but I just dont think it coming from Ireland to a sale is a major one! I know a few people who do it regularly enough when overstocked and looking to sell hunters in particular. Back in the day when the exchange rate worked very well in their favour it was worth the cost as the Hunter types have to be pretty special to sell for any money here...


----------



## Irish gal (28 December 2016)

Drzoidberg2 said:



			Yep, she sold through a sale. She was small, a utility type, pretty but was never going to jump 1:40 or do grand prix dressage, and extremely green outside of hunting. She wouldn't have sold for any money in Cavan or goresbridge. Just to note she had been to goresbridge and didn't sell, clean vet cert and all.

There's a market in the UK that just doesn't exist in Ireland for that type. There was a lorry going over so costs were split and it wasn't hugely more expensive than a trip to goresbridge with a sale pretty much gaurenteed. 

Like I said there's enough flags on this horse for me to think the op should walk but I just dont think it coming from Ireland to a sale is a major one! I know a few people who do it regularly enough when overstocked and looking to sell hunters in particular. Back in the day when the exchange rate worked very well in their favour it was worth the cost as the Hunter types have to be pretty special to sell for any money here...
		
Click to expand...

That worked out well for you so but it's a different matter when you have a lorry going and you're not footing the bill over and back with a transporter. And then if you were unlucky enough to be one of the first into the sales ring in the morning with few buyers and the prospect of bringing the horse home again...

There's a bouyant market in the UK alright - bound to be with 1.3m riders; contrast that with ourselves and it's half the population of the whole country, practically. Increasingly British amateurs are happy to travel here, even novices, at least that's what I find as an agent. And they're happy to buy quality horses - quality sells itself - whether that's hunters, show horses, eventers or nice all-rounders. And thanks to cheap flights it's now extremely easy to get here. The Ryanair seat sale has flights from all parts of the UK for £15 right now, so really it's never been easier for buyers to come.

And they are so relieved usually, after travelling the length and breath of the UK to see one horse, to actually see a selection of quality horses. Producers also tell me, that they're finding many more individual British buyers are coming to see their horses, so it seems to be a trend that's on the rise. Which is of course great news for the Irish horse.

Not much help to the OP though, but I still think you've had a lucky escape. You just got a bit invested in the horse too soon - there are thousands more sound ones out there so keep looking. The right one will turn up


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 December 2016)

Drzoidberg2 said:



			That being said, two homes since May and looking for a third would put me off, never mind failing a vetting...
		
Click to expand...

No further explanation needed !


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 December 2016)

a word of warning, my horse was fine after flexion tests, sound when ridden in circles on a grass surface but not sound being lunged on a hard surface.  her feet were long and my vet said he thought they were unbalanced and she would probably be ok once shod properly...i was looking for a happy hacker so decided to take the chance as i didnt have much money and she was a reasonable price.  i hacked, did fun rides and some dressage for about 7 years and i noticed she was wearing her toes down...she had soft tissue damage in both front feet and was ok on soft ground and flat surfaces but as soon as the ground got hard i couldnt ride her...so i only rode in the winter for the next 8 years,  i still loved her and lost her in sept age 25 due to cushings....in hindsight i shouldnt have let my heart rule my head so my advice would be to walk away...


----------



## wilkinson1 (28 December 2016)

Thanks guys.  She didn't come sound last week after having her feet done and they asked if I would still be interested at a reduced price.  I didn't answer as I genuinely dont know what my answer was.  Then they called me this week to say she seems sound and did I want to go and lunge her myself to see what I think. Half of people I have asked opinions from have said walk away, and the other half say if I can get her for a reduced price then I could risk it and get her x rayed etc to see what I'm dealing with.  My head says walk away but my heart still says what if I can't find anything else that I click with like I did her? I have tried 2 x others this week that should have been ideal but I just didn't feel anything - not the 'wow I love this horse' feeling &#128533; I'm getting myself in a right tizz about this now &#128546;


----------



## Melody Grey (28 December 2016)

wilkinson1 said:



			Thanks guys.  She didn't come sound last week after having her feet done and they asked if I would still be interested at a reduced price.  I didn't answer as I genuinely dont know what my answer was.  Then they called me this week to say she seems sound and did I want to go and lunge her myself to see what I think. Half of people I have asked opinions from have said walk away, and the other half say if I can get her for a reduced price then I could risk it and get her x rayed etc to see what I'm dealing with.  My head says walk away but my heart still says what if I can't find anything else that I click with like I did her? I have tried 2 x others this week that should have been ideal but I just didn't feel anything - not the 'wow I love this horse' feeling &#55357;&#56853; I'm getting myself in a right tizz about this now &#55357;&#56866;
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, haven't read the whole thread. What do you want her for and is it more/ less than she's doing now?

What difference has the shoeing made?

Are you preparared to retire/ face a tough decision if she doesn't come good?


----------



## be positive (28 December 2016)

wilkinson1 said:



			Thanks guys.  She didn't come sound last week after having her feet done and they asked if I would still be interested at a reduced price.  I didn't answer as I genuinely dont know what my answer was.  Then they called me this week to say she seems sound and did I want to go and lunge her myself to see what I think. Half of people I have asked opinions from have said walk away, and the other half say if I can get her for a reduced price then I could risk it and get her x rayed etc to see what I'm dealing with.  My head says walk away but my heart still says what if I can't find anything else that I click with like I did her? I have tried 2 x others this week that should have been ideal but I just didn't feel anything - not the 'wow I love this horse' feeling &#65533;&#65533; I'm getting myself in a right tizz about this now &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

The problem with buying even for a reduced price is that you will have to cover any investigations yourself, xrays may show nothing, she may be fine for a while but if it is soft tissue it may reoccur and you would have to MRI to see what is going on, I think there is more to this than they are letting on and it could cost you a fortune and serious heartbreak if she is not right, lunging her yourself is not a veterinary opinion, you will have no idea whether she has been put on bute to get her sound and absolutely no comeback if you do go ahead.

The only way I would take her, and you may find the owner is willing in the circumstances, would be a months trial with a vetting at the end IF she remains sound for the whole time doing the job you want her for, the owners would be saving livery for the period, if they keep her and she failed another vetting they will struggle to sell for decent money, it could be the ideal way out for them with little risk.


----------



## wilkinson1 (28 December 2016)

Melody Grey said:



			Sorry, haven't read the whole thread. What do you want her for and is it more/ less than she's doing now?

What difference has the shoeing made?

Are you preparared to retire/ face a tough decision if she doesn't come good?
		
Click to expand...

Hi, I want a general allrounder - safe enough to be around my young children but also perfectly capable of doing rc activities with me with a view to getting out a bit more as time goes on.  

At the moment she is just hacking out and has done a few days hunting (she has been on sales livery at a hunt yard for 1 month). I genuinely don't know what she was doing before &#128533;

I'm well versed in having retired field ornaments (my last 2 were retired for several years before I made the decision to pts) but I kinda hoped I had wiped the slate clean and could actually have just 1 healthy fun and active horse that I could have a long  partnership with.  I never thought it would be this difficult &#128533; I have spent 6 months actively looking without a hint of success until this poppet came along.


----------



## Irish gal (28 December 2016)

The whole reduced price thing is a bit of a non starter IMO. What's cheap about a horse if it goes lame and can't do the job - then it's an expensive field ornament. It's different if a horse has an inconvenient vice but can be trained out of it or it doesn't bother you. But a lame horse is no horse. 

I think it might be worth your while going to a big dealers yard where there might be three or four to suit and trying them. Or if your heart is really set on her do as be positive says and take for a months trial, but even then the lameness could re emerge later. There's more to this than meets the eye as evidenced by the number of owners in recent times she's had. Sorry I can't be more positive.


----------



## wilkinson1 (28 December 2016)

I'm telling myself I should walk away but I can't find anything else suitable and I'm getting frustrated now &#128546;


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (28 December 2016)

wilkinson1 said:



			I'm telling myself I should walk away but I can't find anything else suitable and I'm getting frustrated now &#55357;&#56866;
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't sound like this will be suitable for very long either op I'm really sorry to post a negative one  I totally know how you feel, however, there are plenty of what you're looking for out there so keep searching. it might take a while buy it'll be worth it.


----------



## Irish gal (28 December 2016)

Where abouts are you and someone will know of good dealer that can be trusted? What size horse do you want?


----------



## Melody Grey (28 December 2016)

I feel your frustration, but sounds like too many uncertainties particularly with an unknown past. Personally, I'd keep looking.


----------



## wilkinson1 (28 December 2016)

I'm gloucestershire and happy to travel a good couple of hours in any direction from me (as have been doing so already!).  Im after a 15.2/3 safe and sensible allrounder.  Under 10. Needs to be quiet to handle and have a sensible head. Not worried if it needs schooling - have loads of support and rc clinics/lessons to help with that - it just needs to be safe. Prefer irish types. Please god someone help me find something decent before I decide to get a guinea pig instead &#128514;


----------



## LD&S (28 December 2016)

I know I'm not that familiar with vetting etc but why would you get a horse shod prior to vetting if the horse is normally barefoot unless it is to try and hide a problem?


----------



## wilkinson1 (28 December 2016)

LD&S said:



			I know I'm not that familiar with vetting etc but why would you get a horse shod prior to vetting if the horse is normally barefoot unless it is to try and hide a problem?
		
Click to expand...

This horse isn't normally barefoot. She just hadn't been attended to by a farrier for at least 8 weeks min. Her feet were quite long and shoes were nearly hanging off.


----------



## smellsofhorse (29 December 2016)

wilkinson1 said:



			I'm gloucestershire and happy to travel a good couple of hours in any direction from me (as have been doing so already!).  Im after a 15.2/3 safe and sensible allrounder.  Under 10. Needs to be quiet to handle and have a sensible head. Not worried if it needs schooling - have loads of support and rc clinics/lessons to help with that - it just needs to be safe. Prefer irish types. Please god someone help me find something decent before I decide to get a guinea pig instead &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...



Try Shane Walsh.

http://shanewalshequestrian.co.uk/

Ive know lots of people buy lovely horses from him.




Edited. They were in Gloucester but now have moved to Hampshire!


----------



## wilkinson1 (29 December 2016)

smellsofhorse said:



			Try Shane Walsh.

http://shanewalshequestrian.co.uk/

Ive know lots of people buy lovely horses from him.




Edited. They were in Gloucester but now have moved to Hampshire!
		
Click to expand...

Hi thank you.   I have spoken to shane a few times over the last 6 months but he hasn't got anything suitable atm. Thanks though.


----------



## Flicker (29 December 2016)

Jasmine at Right Ride has some nice allrounders a lot of the time.  She has a Facebook page.  Good reputation from what I hear.


----------



## asmp (29 December 2016)

There's the odd one on nfed.co.uk that might be worth a look.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (29 December 2016)

OP don't lose heart. I was in the same boat as you at the start of the year and after several failed vettings was close to losing the will to live. 

I did however eventually find the horse of my dreams but she unfortunately did a tendon in the field and has been an expensive lawnmower ever since. She's currently turned away but I'm hoping to restart her late next summer and just see how she goes. 

What's your budget like? It may be that you're struggling to find the right horse due to price point. An easy way to check whether you're being realistic with your budget is to take a look at horses online at a slightly higher price and see if you can find more of what you're after. If you can it might be worth saving for a little while longer to get what you really want. 

They're not local to you but if you're willing to travel Marsh Ponies would be worth speaking to. They usually have a fair amount of Irish types between 15 and 16hh and were incredibly helpful when I was looking.


----------



## wilkinson1 (29 December 2016)

FestiveFuzz said:



			OP don't lose heart. I was in the same boat as you at the start of the year and after several failed vettings was close to losing the will to live. 

I did however eventually find the horse of my dreams but she unfortunately did a tendon in the field and has been an expensive lawnmower ever since. She's currently turned away but I'm hoping to restart her late next summer and just see how she goes. 

What's your budget like? It may be that you're struggling to find the right horse due to price point. An easy way to check whether you're being realistic with your budget is to take a look at horses online at a slightly higher price and see if you can find more of what you're after. If you can it might be worth saving for a little while longer to get what you really want. 

They're not local to you but if you're willing to travel Marsh Ponies would be worth speaking to. They usually have a fair amount of Irish types between 15 and 16hh and were incredibly helpful when I was looking.
		
Click to expand...

Morning! I didn't think my budget was bad - I have up to 6.5k but ideally the closer to 5k the better. Is this reasonable?  Looking around I thought so - the 7 / 8k ones look more competitiony than I need if that makes sense?! 

I have been down to Marsh Ponies already to try one (it was 2.5 hours away). They were nice but the pony wasn't suitable &#128533; Thank you though.


----------



## Annagain (29 December 2016)

Have you tried PMing Janet George? She wouldn't be too far from you and has some lovely young IDs and ISHs for sale. No idea if they'd be in your price range but it's worth a try. Indigo Irish Draughts and Indigo Irish Draughts For Sale are her facebook pages.


----------



## Annagain (29 December 2016)

annagain said:



			Have you tried PMing Janet George? She wouldn't be too far from you and has some lovely young IDs and ISHs for sale. No idea if they'd be in your price range but it's worth a try. Indigo Irish Draughts and Indigo Irish Draughts For Sale are her facebook pages.
		
Click to expand...

it wouldn't let me edit - https://www.facebook.com/groups/261574667568225/ Have a look at Indigo Canda Rose  - 6yo 15.2 ID. she looks lovely if she hasn't been snapped up already.


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 December 2016)

http://www.idhsgb.com/web/page.php/sales_wanted

Ref #: 163746 - horsequest


----------



## TeamChaser (29 December 2016)

Look up Kerrie Fleming Horses on FB OP. Based nr Wotton Bassett and has a nice selection of Irish types. I bought a lovely horse from her 4 months ago ... first one I tried too! She was absolutely honest about my boy and he is exactly as she described. Lovely lady and was really keen to match the right horse to the right rider. I paid £8k for him as she'd kept him as her own horse for 18 months as she liked him so much so he has some form BE90/BE100. She gets them all out competing though so will be able to advise if she has the type you are looking for. PM me if you like and I can put you in touch


----------



## wilkinson1 (29 December 2016)

TeamChaser said:



			Look up Kerrie Fleming Horses on FB OP. Based nr Wotton Bassett and has a nice selection of Irish types. I bought a lovely horse from her 4 months ago ... first one I tried too! She was absolutely honest about my boy and he is exactly as she described. Lovely lady and was really keen to match the right horse to the right rider. I paid £8k for him as she'd kept him as her own horse for 18 months as she liked him so much so he has some form BE90/BE100. She gets them all out competing though so will be able to advise if she has the type you are looking for. PM me if you like and I can put you in touch
		
Click to expand...

Hi, yes please to putting me in touch with Kerrie - I'm being a bit dim and can't figure out pm &#128522; sorry


----------



## TeamChaser (29 December 2016)

wilkinson1 said:



			Hi, yes please to putting me in touch with Kerrie - I'm being a bit dim and can't figure out pm &#65533;&#65533; sorry
		
Click to expand...

Check out her page on FB - Kerrie Fleming Horses. Her no. is 07888 675300

If you mention Becky with Hugo, she'll know who sent you! My horse is the grey in her profile pic!


----------



## onemoretime (29 December 2016)

Irish gal said:



			The whole reduced price thing is a bit of a non starter IMO. What's cheap about a horse if it goes lame and can't do the job - then it's an expensive field ornament. It's different if a horse has an inconvenient vice but can be trained out of it or it doesn't bother you. But a lame horse is no horse. 

I think it might be worth your while going to a big dealers yard where there might be three or four to suit and trying them. Or if your heart is really set on her do as be positive says and take for a months trial, but even then the lameness could re emerge later. There's more to this than meets the eye as evidenced by the number of owners in recent times she's had. Sorry I can't be more positive.
		
Click to expand...

  I agree with this.  As someone else said she could be on bute as she has suddenly come sound and they want you to lunge her to see for yourself.  There are lots of horses out there, why not carry on looking and as has been suggested, go to a big yard where there are several horses suitable for your requirements.  Sorry to be blunt, I know what its like, I have been caught by a dealer horse was drugged up and I was given 6 bags of drugged up feed,  I am looking for a new horse now and quite honestly, its scary!!


----------



## Bessi (29 December 2016)

This a lovely mare from the lady I bought one of my foals from, have seen this mare and she's a lovely stamp.. https://www.facebook.com/dawnelainewatson/posts/1554210864589394


----------



## Tiddlypom (29 December 2016)

annagain said:



			it wouldn't let me edit - https://www.facebook.com/groups/261574667568225/ Have a look at Indigo Canda Rose  - 6yo 15.2 ID. she looks lovely if she hasn't been snapped up already.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen Canda Rose in passing when I was in the process of buying another horse (Tammy) at JG's. She was being tacked up ready to go out.  Canda Rose is very, very nice, and will have been impeccably brought on.


----------



## pippixox (29 December 2016)

Agree with lot loads of people have said already!
I can't talk as I have 4 horses and none were vetted- having said that I know their entire histories pretty much before I owned them.
Keep looking- there will be more around in the spring and the perfect horse is worth the wait


----------



## asterope (29 December 2016)

Bessi said:



			This a lovely mare from the lady I bought one of my foals from, have seen this mare and she's a lovely stamp.. https://www.facebook.com/dawnelainewatson/posts/1554210864589394

Click to expand...

She's stunning!


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 December 2016)

have you done a search on h & h, there are a few 15,2 and 15,3 irish types on there...a couple look like they could be suitable


----------



## wilkinson1 (29 December 2016)

TeamChaser said:



			Check out her page on FB - Kerrie Fleming Horses. Her no. is 07888 675300

If you mention Becky with Hugo, she'll know who sent you! My horse is the grey in her profile pic!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, will give her a shout!


----------



## wilkinson1 (29 December 2016)

onemoretime said:



			I agree with this.  As someone else said she could be on bute as she has suddenly come sound and they want you to lunge her to see for yourself.  There are lots of horses out there, why not carry on looking and as has been suggested, go to a big yard where there are several horses suitable for your requirements.  Sorry to be blunt, I know what its like, I have been caught by a dealer horse was drugged up and I was given 6 bags of drugged up feed,  I am looking for a new horse now and quite honestly, its scary!!
		
Click to expand...

You are right - I now do not trust a soul sadly after this experience over the last 6 months.  What I am also finding hideously demoralising is that as soon as a new horse pops up for sale, I am booking to view yet 7/8 times out of 10, they are messaging me to say sorry it sold before I even get there   this whole experience has been rubbish and I cant wait for it to be over now quite frankly!


----------



## wilkinson1 (29 December 2016)

Tiddlypom said:



			I've seen Canda Rose in passing when I was in the process of buying another horse (Tammy) at JG's. She was being tacked up ready to go out.  Canda Rose is very, very nice, and will have been impeccably brought on.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to Janet's on sat to have a ride on this one but mainly to view a 4 yr old that she thinks will be most suited to me


----------



## wilkinson1 (29 December 2016)

Bessi said:



			This a lovely mare from the lady I bought one of my foals from, have seen this mare and she's a lovely stamp.. https://www.facebook.com/dawnelainewatson/posts/1554210864589394

Click to expand...

That looks lovely - thank you.  What is the general consensus of being sold from field though?  I thought that was a no-no?  sorry, feeling a bit negative tonight - 2 x viewings I had booked for today were cancelled due to horses selling within the 3 hours I couldn't get there


----------



## be positive (29 December 2016)

wilkinson1 said:



			That looks lovely - thank you.  What is the general consensus of being sold from field though?  I thought that was a no-no?  sorry, feeling a bit negative tonight - 2 x viewings I had booked for today were cancelled due to horses selling within the 3 hours I couldn't get there 

Click to expand...

High risk if coming from a person who should be able to at least get it up ready to show clients even if it is not fully fit, a 7 year old, nearly 8 that has done so little would be an ok project if it was cheap but with your decent budget why risk buying a horse that you cannot try properly that may not do the job, I don't think she is anything special, light of bone with an upright shoulder, has a sweet face but many have nice faces. 
Good luck with JG if she thinks she has one for you she will not mess you about and sell from under you or push you to buy something unsuitable.


----------



## Asha (29 December 2016)

wilkinson1 said:



			I'm going to Janet's on sat to have a ride on this one but mainly to view a 4 yr old that she thinks will be most suited to me 

Click to expand...

Another vote for Janet. I bought my new girl from her ( 4 year old too )  in November, shes everything Janet said and more.

She wont sell from under you either. I instantly fell for my girl after 2 mins of getting on, but she had only cantered once off the lunge, so Janet and her team worked her for couple of weeks for me to get her doing  bit more. Within 10 days she was even popping a little jump. Good luck with your viewing, you will have a fab day out.


----------



## wilkinson1 (29 December 2016)

Xmas Morning Star said:



			Another vote for Janet. I bought my new girl from her ( 4 year old too )  in November, shes everything Janet said and more.

She wont sell from under you either. I instantly fell for my girl after 2 mins of getting on, but she had only cantered once off the lunge, so Janet and her team worked her for couple of weeks for me to get her doing  bit more. Within 10 days she was even popping a little jump. Good luck with your viewing, you will have a fab day out.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the info.  What were you looking for?  I hadn't really considered a 4 yr old as I want a nice safe and sensible all-rounder for RC activities but JG said this one is one of the quietest she has had.  And even my vet said that a decent 4 yr old can be waaaay better than an older horse with habits to kick...


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (29 December 2016)

I wouldn't discount a 4yo either.  I got my first horse when I was 15 (*sobs* many years ago now)and he was a 4yo.  I fell in love with him the minute I saw him and he was great.  

Hope your viewing goes well.


----------



## meleeka (29 December 2016)

wilkinson1 said:



			Thank you for the info.  What were you looking for?  I hadn't really considered a 4 yr old as I want a nice safe and sensible all-rounder for RC activities but JG said this one is one of the quietest she has had.  And even my vet said that a decent 4 yr old can be waaaay better than an older horse with habits to kick...
		
Click to expand...

All JG's are well mannered and sensible. You'll get honesty from her that's for sure.


----------



## wilkinson1 (29 December 2016)

Snow Falcon said:



			I wouldn't discount a 4yo either.  I got my first horse when I was 15 (*sobs* many years ago now)and he was a 4yo.  I fell in love with him the minute I saw him and he was great.  

Hope your viewing goes well.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!  I'm scared to feel positive as I have been so disappointed over the last 6 months.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## wilkinson1 (29 December 2016)

meleeka said:



			All JG's are well mannered and sensible. You'll get honesty from her that's for sure.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - this is the kind of reassurance I need to hear!


----------



## LD&S (29 December 2016)

wilkinson1 said:



			This horse isn't normally barefoot. She just hadn't been attended to by a farrier for at least 8 weeks min. Her feet were quite long and shoes were nearly hanging off.
		
Click to expand...

Now it makes sense, thank you.


----------



## LD&S (29 December 2016)

I'm not that up on horse types etc but have only ever read good things about Janet George.


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 December 2016)

wilkinson1 said:



			I'm going to Janet's on sat to have a ride on this one but mainly to view a 4 yr old that she thinks will be most suited to me 

Click to expand...

Good! 

JG and also her staff are great, and very honest. There are lovely homebred horses everywhere at the stud, I think she's cut down to less than 60 !! She won't sell you anything that she doesn't think is a good match. She assessed me first riding the resident schoolmistress Brooklet (who I nearly ended up buying)!

Enjoy your day at Indigo, and I hope you find your new horse there .


----------



## QuantockHills (30 December 2016)

Yet another vote for Janet George! I went up a couple of times recently and stalked the Indigo's for several months! Canda Rose is a lovely mare but I was looking for an unbacked gelding. Allow yourself all day though as there are so many! I came home with a different one to the one I thought I wanted and although he's only 3, he is very well mannered and easy to handle. You wont go far wrong going to a reputable breeder. I didn't want anything that didnt come with a full history as I have heard so many horror stories recently! JG wont sell you anything she doesnt think is right for you.


----------



## Asha (30 December 2016)

wilkinson1 said:



			Thank you for the info.  What were you looking for?  I hadn't really considered a 4 yr old as I want a nice safe and sensible all-rounder for RC activities but JG said this one is one of the quietest she has had.  And even my vet said that a decent 4 yr old can be waaaay better than an older horse with habits to kick...
		
Click to expand...

My wish list was full irish draught, something I could show, and do some riding club stuff, hack out with my daughter and some camps. Had to be family friendly too . I didn't want a 4 YO, but couldn't find anything with the right brain. Then I tried JG's . I loved my girls willing attitude, and thought sod it, ive got a good instructor so new id have the right help. To be honest shes a poppet and took to everything so well. I agree with your vet, with the right brain, a good 4 YO is worth the punt. Canada rose does shound amazing, and shes done a bit more too. Well worth viewing, so is Brooke.



Tiddlypom said:



			Good! 

JG and also her staff are great, and very honest. There are lovely homebred horses everywhere at the stud, I think she's cut down to less than 60 !! She won't sell you anything that she doesn't think is a good match. She assessed me first riding the resident schoolmistress Brooklet (who I nearly ended up buying)!

Enjoy your day at Indigo, and I hope you find your new horse there .
		
Click to expand...

I wen to view Brooke, loved her too. It was a tough decision between her and Morning Star.  If we didn't have the right horse for my daughter, I reckon we would have come away with 2.


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 December 2016)

OP, this is the lovely 12yo Brooklet (Indigo Reflection) who some potential clients at Indigo are asked to ride first to assess their capability, before trying out a younger horse. She is a 3/4 ID by Janet George's late stallion Lady's Tralee Raj.








Me on Brooklet, under assessment!








and then me on Indigo Tammy, also by Raj,  who I ended up buying back in the summer. She was sent back to JG for sale by a former member of staff, who had owned her for 7 years from a 3 yo.








Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## meleeka (30 December 2016)

Brooklet is 12?! Where does the time go?


----------



## Asha (30 December 2016)

Tiddlypom said:



			OP, this is the lovely 12yo Brooklet (Indigo Reflection) who some potential clients at Indigo are asked to ride first to assess their capability, before trying out a younger horse. She is a 3/4 ID by Janet George's late stallion Lady's Tralee Raj.








Me on Brooklet, under assessment!








and then me on Indigo Tammy, also by Raj,  who I ended up buying back in the summer. She was sent back to JG for sale by a former member of staff, who had owned her for 7 years from a 3 yo.








Good luck tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...


My mistake, I rode Breeze who is 6, not Brooke


Tiddlypom - your girl is stunning


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 December 2016)

meleeka said:



			Brooklet is 12?! Where does the time go?
		
Click to expand...

Lol, you knew Brooklet as a youngster, then?



Xmas Morning Star said:



			My mistake, I rode Breeze who is 6, not Brooke


Tiddlypom - your girl is stunning
		
Click to expand...

 I think that Breeze is Brooklet's younger half sister by Archie, I could be wrong, though!

Thanks, we Indigo owners are pretty pleased with our horses, aren't we .


----------



## Compoboots (30 December 2016)

Exact same story with me. 
Had a beautiful 4yo for a week on our yard which I had tried ridden 3/4 times perfectly, he was beautifully schooled and everything. Failed vetting for minor problems and was offered him for a lower price.
Sent him back even though I did love him... ended up buying an unbroken mare! Glad I did though. Horse still has issues now.


----------



## Bessi (30 December 2016)

wilkinson1 said:



			That looks lovely - thank you.  What is the general consensus of being sold from field though?  I thought that was a no-no?  sorry, feeling a bit negative tonight - 2 x viewings I had booked for today were cancelled due to horses selling within the 3 hours I couldn't get there 

Click to expand...


She was hacking out and being schooled over the summer but the owner has the horses at home on a fairly busy road and isn't confident hacking out alone, the girl who was riding her for her has gone abroad for the winter hence why she is being sold from the field. The seller does have a school and Im sure would have no issue with your trying the horse I suspect she just means she is not currently in work.


----------



## jojo5 (30 December 2016)

Just to add to what others have said - before I got together with my boy, I rode out quite a few times on a borrowed huge four year old Irish cob cross. He was a lovely boy though he hadn't seen much, but we had a great learning time together, riding out alone and in company. We just clicked, and although he was sometimes wary, his temperament clearly showed that he would trust his rider to see him through. He later made a fantastic gentlemans  hunter. The point being that it will be the temperament you will be looking for at Janet's tomorrow - don't think first about the age.


----------



## ycbm (31 December 2016)

wilkinson1 said:



			Thank you for the info.  What were you looking for?  I hadn't really considered a 4 yr old as I want a nice safe and sensible all-rounder for RC activities but JG said this one is one of the quietest she has had.  And even my vet said that a decent 4 yr old can be waaaay better than an older horse with habits to kick...
		
Click to expand...


My first horse was a four year old who had been broken six weeks. He was lovely, never gave me any problems.

Janet has also written a couple of  times over the years about taking back horses that wouldn't settle in their new homes for one reason or another. If I was looking. I'd buy from her with total confidence even though I've never met her.


----------



## jojo5 (31 December 2016)

How did everything go at Janets today?


----------



## Leo Walker (31 December 2016)

Tiddlypom said:



			Lol, you knew Brooklet as a youngster, then?
		
Click to expand...

I did! I was there when she was 2 or 3, for her grading anyway


----------



## wilkinson1 (1 January 2017)

jojo5 said:



			How did everything go at Janets today?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, although beautiful, she wasn't quite right for me.  But will keep in touch with JG in case anything else crops up.


----------



## fawaz (1 January 2017)

SKW said:



			I'd be wary. If she's lame and you xray, what are you hoping to find? If the xrays show something is wrong then you have a horse with an issue, if they don't then you still don't know the cause of the lameness. Just because it doesn't show up on xray doesn't mean there's nothing wrong! I've been through the mill with a horse I bought in April who has a low grade lameness that was probably pre-existing. We can't get to the bottom of it 8 months later despite numerous investigations and I am currently stuck with a field ornament. Won't go into further details on here due to potential ongoing action, but I would just be very careful. If she's completely sound after being shod then fair enough, but if not I'd personally walk away.
		
Click to expand...

I tend to agree with you. If it was a bone/joint issue which would be visible on xray it would show up in the flexion tests. 
Ligament, bursar injuries need ultrasounds and MRIs.
So if nothing shows on the X-ray's and the horse is still unsound I would be worried.
Did the vet put the hoof testers over the horses feet? I would expect if it was just a foot issue such as bruising, corns, overgrown feet that he would have got a positive reaction which would be encouraging and would resolve with good hoof management.
If there wasn't a positive reaction to the hoof testers but nothing else was found on X-ray's then I would be very worried. 
Although having long feet does put pressure on tendons, ligaments and bursars, I would still expect the horse to be sound... Unless it had an underlying problem, however mild.


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 January 2017)

FrankieCob said:



			I did! I was there when she was 2 or 3, for her grading anyway 

Click to expand...

Ha, are you another Indigo alumni?



wilkinson1 said:



			Unfortunately, although beautiful, she wasn't quite right for me.  But will keep in touch with JG in case anything else crops up.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry that you didn't gel with any of the horses at JG's , onwards and upwards with the search.


----------



## Leo Walker (1 January 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Ha, are you another Indigo alumni?
		
Click to expand...

No, I just went down to see a grading and give them a hand one year when they were short staffed. I'd love to be one though. Lovely, lovely horses!


----------



## beginner_rider (6 January 2017)

1/10th isnt anything to worry about I think unless you want her as a top competition horse. It could just be a slightly tight muscle or something - i think a lot of horses can look lame some days! Also depends on the vet, another vet might not have seen it and passed her.


----------



## wilkinson1 (6 January 2017)

beginner_rider said:



			1/10th isnt anything to worry about I think unless you want her as a top competition horse. It could just be a slightly tight muscle or something - i think a lot of horses can look lame some days! Also depends on the vet, another vet might not have seen it and passed her.
		
Click to expand...

Oh she was obviously lame - even I could see it! &#55357;&#56838; anyway, I sadly walked away in the end (other reasons on top of lameness) and am back on the hunt - apparently I will find something (although it's not looking particularly positive at the moment! &#55357;&#56834


----------



## wilkinson1 (12 March 2017)

TeamChaser said:



			Look up Kerrie Fleming Horses on FB OP. Based nr Wotton Bassett and has a nice selection of Irish types. I bought a lovely horse from her 4 months ago ... first one I tried too! She was absolutely honest about my boy and he is exactly as she described. Lovely lady and was really keen to match the right horse to the right rider. I paid £8k for him as she'd kept him as her own horse for 18 months as she liked him so much so he has some form BE90/BE100. She gets them all out competing though so will be able to advise if she has the type you are looking for. PM me if you like and I can put you in touch
		
Click to expand...

I know this is quite old now but wanted to say thank you - I have FINALLY found my perfect horse - from Kerrie &#128513; I have literally everything crossed for the vetting this week...........


----------



## TeamChaser (12 March 2017)

wilkinson1 said:



			I know this is quite old now but wanted to say thank you - I have FINALLY found my perfect horse - from Kerrie &#55357;&#56833; I have literally everything crossed for the vetting this week...........
		
Click to expand...

Awesome news!! So pleased for you! Everything crossed for the vetting


----------



## wilkinson1 (12 March 2017)

TeamChaser said:



			Awesome news!! So pleased for you! Everything crossed for the vetting
		
Click to expand...

Thank you &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## horseriding567 (12 March 2017)

Some horses struggle trotting in a small circle and can be stiff. Although I'd go with your vets advice x


----------



## spotty_pony2 (13 March 2017)

Definitely get her re-vetted after she has been shod. I have known other horses to fail because their foot balance was out.


----------



## bluedanube (13 March 2017)

Has it passed? Is it Doris on her Facebook page? If so she looks &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## tashcat (13 March 2017)

Glad you've finally found the one!

I noticed Doris on their page - looks lovely, bet of luck to you both!


----------



## wilkinson1 (14 March 2017)

She passed!  Bringing her home this week. She is perfect and things obviously happened for a reason.  Can't wait to crack on now! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Durhamchance (14 March 2017)

Fantastic news! She looks lovely and you must be so pleased. Wishing you a fab time with her


----------



## Evie and spec (15 March 2017)

I no this may be a bit late but, iv had my pony now for over 10 years. We did a 5* vetting on him and the vet said his legs turn out but shouldn't cause any issues but they really have, we constantly have physio on him as it's cause of his legs rotating is due to his hips which causes his back to go and his legs compensate, because we never got X-rays or anything done we didn't no this would be the case for him. I would get him xrayed just to be safe because you could end up with a lame horse. I no a few people who have had horses for a few months and find out they can't ride them anymore because there's a underlying reason! I was young and just thought I wanted him and that was it, but I wish I looked more into it now! Xxx


----------

